
Microsoft Signals It Would Rather Talk To An Icahn-Controlled Yahoo  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/07/microsoft-signals-it-would-rather-talk-to-an-icahn-controlled-yahoo/
======
pg
Of course they would. Icahn couldn't actually run Yahoo. So if they were
negotiating with him they'd be negotiating with someone who didn't have the
option of remaining independent.

~~~
raganwald
Absolutely. I love their statement that they will not negotiate with Yahoo's
current board. I interpret that to mean that Steve Ballmer does not like to
negotiate with people who say "no" to him.

------
TweedHeads
Icahn's whole point is to make a couple of billions from this transaction, he
has no interest whatsoever in Yahoo or the shareholders.

Why on earth would a company want to sell just the most valuable part of its
business instead of selling it all?

